# Ameraucana Rooster?



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

What do you think? The comb development is different from all the rest. I didn't write down the date I bought them in my book *slaps hand* but I think it was late Feb. They were supposed to be pullets. I know there is a margin of error- that doesn't bug me. But I always get it wrong on the sex on Ameraucanas. I don't dare name them anymore until I hear crowing or see an egg, lol.
And, has anyone here ever had a NICE Ameraucana roo? Every one I've ever had has ended up being NOT nice. Like, vicious attack roosters. And I've read they don't breed true- I have my BCM and two cochin roos. I don't want an iffy Ameraucana if I'm not going to get blue-egg layers off him and his girls- I'd rather breed them to my BCM for olive eggers. Should I wait before stewing and see if I'm wrong about the sex, or put him/her to the chop now while it is still tender?
It's the one in the back.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

We have an Americauna roo that is sweet as pie. We hand raised him and when he was young would sit on my Wifes shoulder while she walked around the yard like a parott.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

from what i see they are both pullets, check the feathers growing in on their backs above the tail where you would put a saddle if you were to ride a chicken, if they are comming in pointed and bright then its a rooster and if not its a hen, you can see this at a few weeks old normally, once they start feathering out good the next set will tell you,


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

You give me hope, KSALguy!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (Jun 24, 2006)

It sort of looks roo-ish to me. I bought 8 "pullet" EE chicks a few years back and one of them was NOT a pullet :shocked: 

He was an excellent roo....kind to his girls and never even looked like he wanted to attack a human. I never had to watch my back when out with the chickens. He is the father of many of the chicks that I've hatched here.

Previously I had had a little Silver Spangled Hamburg roo and he was always coming up behind me in a sneak attack.


----------



## KEW_Farms (Nov 25, 2011)

I've got some good news for you and some bad news. The good news is we just got rid of an Americauna rooster which was very nice...just too noisy for the neighbors, so they can be very nice.

So the bad news...yes the bird in the back is a rooster. The other bad news is, niether bird is an Americauna; they are both Easter Eggers...a different bird all together. The good news is you should get blue eggs from the pullet.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree with KEW Farms, the one in the back is definitely a rooster. The front one is a pullet, I have one EE girl that looks just like it.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

I've got six of these, and the one in the back is the ONLY one that looks different of the bunch.
It threw me off because he is also the only one with a real muff, so I wasn't sure if he was simply from a different strain of birds. The others have a little more of a muff than the pullet in the front has.

They were listed as Ameraucanas. The spelling was correct, which led me to believe they would be actual Ameraucanas, as opposed to what some hatcheries try to pass off on the unsuspecting purchaser as "Americaunas." (No such bird.) As long as I get the colored eggs, I'll be happy, really. I've got a couple of EE's now- one lays blue eggs, the other lays tinted tan. What I really want are olive eggers- I'm just having a lousy, lousy, lousy hatch rate, and none of my blue layer's eggs are hatching.  Hopefully with new hens, my success rate might go up. Carie is pretty old, though I wouldn't think too old for her fertility to go down.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I have two Americuna Roo's. Cogburn is sweet. He "talks" to me in this little 'er-wub wub wub' noise. It's like he's giving me a report of what's happening on the farm. Other than his obvious confusion over why I'm squeezing the goat and taking the milk into the house and his preferance for ummm..mating with the duck, he's awesome! (Here's a vid of him and how he behaves every morning. He makes a b-line from the door to the duck! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbWRtz4OhRc&feature=g-upl]My rooster ain&#39;t right.... - YouTube[/ame] )

The other one is Bobby. He's meaner than all get out. He'd be in a pot but I don't have the time to mess with him. He's out in his own little chicken tractor with two hens. They're doing a really good job of tearing up the ground for my future garden.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Too funny- our older male duck tries to mate our chicken hens, and makes my poor rooster crazy. He was constantly trying to rescue his girls from the advances of the drake. We finally put the drake (Pickles) in the goat pasture. The hens are much relieved, and our rooster is looking less frazzled, too.


----------

